# My bedspread



## AlexColin (May 30, 2011)

I knitted most of this bedspread in the car while we were on vacation trips


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

OH! my GOD!

I declare as of now that you are my new "hero". It is and outstanding job!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning! I am in awe!


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

AWESOMELY AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

:shock: WOWEEE now that is one amazing bedspread, 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Nairobi said:


> OH! my GOD!
> 
> I declare as of now that you are my new "hero". It is and outstanding job!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I agree! Was this done in strips are all in one piece?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Amazing! That is absolutely gorgeous! It looks like it was done in one piece - how could you have possibly knit on something that big in the car???


----------



## tiddywee (Feb 9, 2013)

oh well done I do like this


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

Is this done in strips? It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## KarenLee48 (Oct 20, 2012)

Incredible! Was it knit in strips and then sewn together? Or all in one piece?


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I love everything I see in that photo; the room is beautiful; the bedspread is out of this world!!!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

WOW it is fantastic


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!!!
That is absolutely gorgeous!
I am so overwhelmed by its beauty
Was it knit in panels?
Where did you get the pattern from?


----------



## CheriF (Dec 2, 2012)

Just absolutely gorgeous! How talented you are!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Just beautiful


----------



## kayown (Jul 31, 2011)

Stunning! Absolutely gorgeous! Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## SandraSK (Mar 22, 2013)

AlexColin said:


> I knitted most of this bedspread in the car while we were on vacation trips


That is absolutely gorgeous!! About how long did it take to complete?


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness, this is just too beautiful for words. Can you share the pattern? Was it done in strips and sewed together or was it done all in one piece?


----------



## SandraSK (Mar 22, 2013)

AlexColin said:


> I knitted most of this bedspread in the car while we were on vacation trips


That is absolutely gorgeous!! About how long did it take to complete?


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

stunningly beautiful...thought I would have to learn crochet in order to make a beautiful bedspread such as this!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Truly, truly beautiful.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

This is simply beautiful!!!!! Please share the pattern and answer the questions asked. I reallly love it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Marvelous!!!! I very much like the "tailored" look of the room and the bedspread. It is a wonderful setting for your work. If the bedspread reflects your vacation you must have had a great one.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Amazingly beautiful a proper work of art.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm speechless!


----------



## AlexColin (May 30, 2011)

Except when i knitted two panels together, the rest is strips that I sewed together. It has been in the washing machine twice, and now I think I would like to open the seams and re sew. It was made from heavy crochet cotton making the bedspread very heavy. It took several years to complete as I knitted many projects and completed several cross stitch pictures while I was working on it. I'll try to find the pattern and post it. I saw the original In a home in Williamsburg and fell in love with the pattern. Thank you all for your compliments!


----------



## wrappedinlove (Mar 10, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Is that sports weight yarn? If you do redo it and can get same shade of white, put your panels back to back and do a REVERSE SC, it gives a nice rope effect and dainty looking. Just an idea.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

wrappedinlove said:


> Gorgeous!


This is so beautiful, and original. And I really like the idea that it is knitted in panels. Would love to see some of your other works of art.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

it is very classy! Lovely job and obviously a lot of hours. Must have felt wonderful to finish. Hope whenever it gets passed on, it is appreciated!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Well done. Very beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is absolutely stunning!! You must live a life of a lot of trips!! It would take me years to finish something this big and beautiful!!


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning. My first reaction, upon seeing the picture, was simply WOW. But my reaction after reading the text was "White yarn in a car?!! Her car must be a whole lot cleaner than mine!" You are both talented and brave. Well done!


----------



## Sandifrommichigan (Oct 31, 2012)

Gorgeous blanket and love the room also, the Blanket just sets everything off great. You did a Great job. Thank you for sharing

Angel hugs and Happy Stitches
Sandi


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

WOW!!! WOW!! WOW!! is all I can say.......


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

That is amazing... so beautiful. What yarn did you use?


----------



## AlexColin (May 30, 2011)

Thank you. I have quite a bit of the yarn left. I know how to crochet and I will give your idea a try!


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful work and beautiful bedroom.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, it's beautiful!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh. My. Goodness. Wow. It is absoulutely superb! How long did it take you to compete it?


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow! It's a beautiful bedspread. What a wonderful job!


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

beautiful!!

if possible, share the pattern please.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Alex
Love your bedspread.
Where ever did you get your pattern?
That is so pretty.
Tammy :-D


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

That is a beautiful bedspread!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! How could you work on such a large item while in the car? That would have driven my hubby crazy to have such much sitting next to him!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

So very beautiful, great job. The pattern so pretty, how long did it take to make? Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

that is stunning!! :-D :-D


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

How do you get so much knitting done *and* keep up so very well with your housekeeping?! The bedspread is superb and your decor very tasteful. Kudos!


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

amazing


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

An heirloom for sure. The bedspread is stunning!


----------



## Jacqualyn (Feb 23, 2013)

Why oh why was I NOT blessed with these types of knitting skills?! I so envy you!! Absolutely exquisite!!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Really beautiful work!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! That's a true labor of love, it is a beauty!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

How BEAUTIFUL is that? It is stunning!!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Nairobi said:


> OH! my GOD!
> 
> I declare as of now that you are my new "hero". It is and outstanding job!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
it is so beautiful!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Wow! Amazing, awesome and so many other wonderful adjectives that I can't think of at the moment! Definitely an heirloom!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

So wonderful! If you ever open a B&B I want that room!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

What a gorgeous bedspread!! Many years ago I purchased enough yarn to make a bedspread, but I met my future husband and knitting took a back seat. Somehow I never got around to making the bedspread, but the yarn was used for other projects over the years. We will celebrate our 45th anniversary on Sunday, April 7th.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd like to wish you a very Happy Anniversary. How wonderful, 47 years together.


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow. That is beautiful.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That is so beautiful, and it looks nice and cosy as well - lots of stitches in that one....well done.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

Can't wait to show this gorgeous work of art to all my friends !


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful bedspread.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Brilingra (Jul 7, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

I take my hat off to you, both for the lovely bedspread and for making such good use of your travel time. I doubt I could knit in the car - I have tried reading on occasion, but boy does it make me feel sick and dizzy! I could knit on the train, but not on a bus, coach or in a car! Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Congratulations on a great and beautiful job.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

A magnificent heirloom.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Beautiful!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

A real thing of beauty - congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## robngail (Mar 24, 2012)

beautiful work!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful and I agree with everything that everyone said, and to think you did it in the car, amazing.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

This spread is awesome, a true work of art. I too would love the pattern.

Nitnurse, just a hint, if you wait 5 to 15 minutes before knitting in the car and get acclimated to the motion you may not get carsick. I have motion sickness also but if I wait to get started I am able to knit with no problems. The time travelling flies by and so much is accomplished. We are taking a 2 day trip next week, a total of 22 hours and I plan to start and finish a pair of men's socks with sock yarn on US 2 needles.

P.S. This does not work in the backseat. I get carsick there no matter what I do!



nitnurse said:


> I take my hat off to you, both for the lovely bedspread and for making such good use of your travel time. I doubt I could knit in the car - I have tried reading on occasion, but boy does it make me feel sick and dizzy! I could knit on the train, but not on a bus, coach or in a car! Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## shenklaw (Jan 13, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous,it must have taken forever to finish.It is an heirloom and very very special,good for you!!!


----------



## heathmere (Apr 6, 2013)

Absolutely great. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow that is beautiful


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

Is it knitted in panels. It's gorgeous.


----------



## SarinaV1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Wonderful work!!!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Ab-so-lu-te-ly gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

amazing!


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Just beautiful - stunning work!


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

That is amazing! WOW!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazing that you actually started and finished it. It looks like a tremendous amount of work. But well worth it! It is a gorgeous bedspread. I am totally in awe!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, you must take a lot of vacations )


----------



## jjs21582 (Sep 19, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

WOW! Words can't describe the beauty of this piece.


----------



## maxine pisterzi (Oct 1, 2012)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

My goodness!!! That is a work of art.this will be a family heirloom ,for sure.well done


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Stunning piece of work!


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Unbelievably beautiful!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

This is very beautiful!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

That is an impressive accomplishment. Well done.


----------



## Ann71 (May 3, 2012)

That is beautiful love the pattern.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Your bedspread is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## libkap (Mar 20, 2013)

Beautiful- where did you find the pattern?


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful! Wish I could take as many vacations as you must have done to do this - lol!


----------



## mrsdaydreamer (Dec 3, 2012)

That is just SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO beautiful. well done? Do let us know if it was done in strips somehow or one piece. many thanks


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is beautiful, looks wonderful on you bed. Great job.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

That is BEAITIFUL!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Beautiful I love it.


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful. Love it.


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

I've seen many gorgeous knitted bedspreads but this is spectacular. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work with us. I'm sure there are many of us who would love the pattern.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing, beautiful, fantastic. Not enough words in the english language to describe this beautiful piece of workmanship.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 6, 2013)

beautiful!!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

WOW,WOW,WOW,BEAUTIFUL..JUST LOVE IT!


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Sooooo Beautiful!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Nanpem (Mar 21, 2013)

Stunning work!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

One word comes to mind or maybe more, WOW, WOW, WOW.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

"Beautiful"..Awesome...


----------



## TeriRains (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful!!!! Looks awesome on the bed!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow what a beauty!


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

Nairobi said:


> OH! my GOD!
> 
> I declare as of now that you are my new "hero". It is and outstanding job!


This is absolutely gorgeous - how long did it take you? That is truly a labor of love.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Outstanding!!! :thumbup:


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

Stunning...absolutely beautiful !!!!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I am amazed that you could do such beautiful work especially while driving.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

WOW! All I can say is gorgeous. You did a fantastic job, love the afghan. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brandk (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

What a beauty!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

AlexColin said:


> I knitted most of this bedspread in the car while we were on vacation trips


Georgous! wow...what a job! :thumbup:


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Nairobi said:


> OH! my GOD!
> 
> I declare as of now that you are my new "hero". It is and outstanding job!


DITTO TIMES TEN!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful! Your work is amazing and I love your bedroom décor. I am very fond of the light blue, white, and dark wood combo.


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

All I can say is WOW Im jealous of your talent


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What an achievement! It is beautiful.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW! Wonderful work, your bedspread is beautiful.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Holy Cow! That is awesome!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow and double Wow.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

It's beautiful. How did you keep it clean while working in the car? Mine would have been filthy just being in the car - getting in and out, switching from riding to driving and back to riding, hubby throwing it out of his way... I have to have a small project, like socks, that will fit in a small bag out of the way.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Wow -- your bedspread is magnificent!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, that is stunning, great job, I love it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is absolutely fabulous and stunning!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

This is outstanding, a work of art. Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Like everyone before me -- Wow!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Beyond exquisite!!! I love the entire color scheme, the way the bespread is the focal "art"! Would you be willing to tell us where to find this pattern? I've never done a cable, but I'm sure I can learn -- I am about to redo my master bedroom, and knitting a project of this size would give me the time to decide on what color for walls and carpeting, contrasting fabrics, and of course, time to save the money to do the project, LOL!

Again, thank you for posting your photos and showing your work. It is simply beautiful!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Very beautiful! Strips? sewed together? neat pattern.


----------



## GolferDeb (Mar 5, 2013)

Stunning. You are either a very fast knitter or take a lot of vacations. Or both!


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

What a beautiful heirloom!!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Oh, how beautiful and what a nice room, too. Congratulations on such a splendid job.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

WOW, WOW AND WOW again. This is a labor of love for sure. Beautiful !



AlexColin said:


> I knitted most of this bedspread in the car while we were on vacation trips


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well this is amazing.. you did such a good job and your room is decorated so nice.. It looks like everyone can't help but tell you how much we love your bedspread!!


----------



## heather49 (Mar 3, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Gillianweeks (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow how nice is that :thumbup: 
How many stitches did you have on at one time? I would of needed a holiday after all that.


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

That is beautiful what a great job you did thank you for sharing your work 
Moira


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow, such a gorgeous bedspread!!! It looks stunning in your beautiful bedroom!!!


----------



## cmmac (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness Just beautiful!!!!
I am crocheting a baby blanket right now I think the child will be a teenager before I get it done  How long did it take you to do this???


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

wow, that is very impressive.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Absolutely stunning, really truly awesome, in fact the whole room is just beautiful, fancy a house guest? ;-)


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

That is a work of art!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice what a lot of work


----------



## spatec (Mar 25, 2013)

WOW! I am so impressed - I've wanted to do something like this forever. I love that it is white and can match any decor. I congratulate you on your motivation and dedication to such an impressive project!


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

WOW, that is gorgeous. Beautiful. Would love to have the pattern.


----------



## Carey79 (Mar 22, 2013)

That is beautiful! Good work!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous .


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

My jaw dropped. That is stunning. I don't think I could do this if I lived to 120. You are so talented!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

STUNNING!!


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh wow that is gorgeous


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Amazing and wonderful work.
Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## mishukitty (Mar 8, 2013)

That is absolutely fabulous! A true work of art and new heirloom.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! That is all I can say..Wow!


----------



## ggranny (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful bedspread would love to have the pattern if you are willing to share it


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, and knitted in the car no less. I have to knit it tea colors, so it won't show when I spill.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Man you are GOOOOD :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

That is `grandiose` as we say in french for things just to splendid...and that is what your bedspread is `grandiose`


----------



## heather49 (Mar 3, 2011)

I envy you your talent, but would still like to have that pattern. I'll knit it in my "spare" time. LOL
Heather


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

That's beautiful! How long did that take?


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!!! Lovely.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Absolutely! I love it, it is so beautiful! Wow! Your bed is beautiful, too, and how beautiful they are together! Congratulations on a beautiful heirloom!


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

it is amazing well done beautiful xx


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, beautiful, not enough words to express the beauty of it!!! What a treasure!!! Amazing!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! You should be proud to show off that masterpiece!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

That is totally awesome. It is so beautiful.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Fandabbydozy,!!!!!!!


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh the bedspread is simply beautiful. It would take me years to do an then I wouldn't want to use it.


----------



## Devora (Dec 1, 2012)

How many stiches? I freak out if there is 60! That's why I only knit small items. You must be an amazing knitter. Respect!


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome bedspread.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

Absolutly amazing
How long were your needles LOL


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!! What type of yarn did you use and was it knitted in one piece? Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work. Top marks to you for your lovely work and the patience it must have taken.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Marvellous work: you are very talented.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

My favorite response for something so absolutely beautiful is: Awesommmmmmmmmmmmmmmme


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Unreal. All the time I was looking at it I thought, I bet she doesn't have a cat, I bet no one sits on it, I bet it's rolled up carefully every night before bed....and WHITE to boot! Beautiful.


----------



## 1baxi07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Such a stunning work of art. I also would love the pattern.
Thank you so kindly,


----------



## amma59 (May 12, 2011)

This is so beautiful..A lot of love went into this bedspread..Something to be very proud of.


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Your work is amazing. That is gorgeous.


----------



## lynn1955 (Jul 10, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

That is just fabulous!!


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Your bedspread is a classic beauty! What great talent you have.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

WOW! Gorgeous!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

this is beyond beautiful and i admire your dedication to finishing.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

what a marvellous knitting project you must be very proud of your work it is beautiful


----------



## marlin (Mar 27, 2013)

Most beautiful, you did a lovely job.
Marilyn


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely stunning...truly a work of art to be handed down.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## monajean (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this work of art.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Add me to your list of admirers


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

WOW!!! Absolutely Beautiful...


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Unbelievably beautiful! Thanks for sharing the photos with us.They are very inspiring!


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Happy Anniversary 


Marikayknits said:


> What a gorgeous bedspread!! Many years ago I purchased enough yarn to make a bedspread, but I met my future husband and knitting took a back seat. Somehow I never got around to making the bedspread, but the yarn was used for other projects over the years. We will celebrate our 45th anniversary on Sunday, April 7th.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous bedspread!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a gorgeous bedspread :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome. Great job! Congrats


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful. Did you post this patern?


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow. Beautiful work.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! Congrats to you and thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! What a masterpiece!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

AlexColin said:


> Except when i knitted two panels together, the rest is strips that I sewed together. It has been in the washing machine twice, and now I think I would like to open the seams and re sew. It was made from heavy crochet cotton making the bedspread very heavy. It took several years to complete as I knitted many projects and completed several cross stitch pictures while I was working on it. I'll try to find the pattern and post it. I saw the original In a home in Williamsburg and fell in love with the pattern. Thank you all for your compliments!


If you are able to locate the pattern or link, PLEASE ADD MY NAME to the host of thousands who love to receive the gift of a link or pattern. ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! Thank you for posting such lovely pictures of this gorgeous work of art and for your response.

Jan


----------



## missysmommy (Jun 30, 2012)

WOW!! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

This is soooo beautiful and so well made! It goes wonderfully well with the rest of the room. I admire your perseverance to complete such a very big job. Thank you for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## Patricia McCurry (Feb 18, 2013)

Almost too perfect. If the one to inherit this doesn't know the story of it's creation, it will be mistaken for machine-made. This is Awe inspiring!


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

WOW...that is a lot of work!!!...Beautiful..and heavy!!!...Just lovely too. Way to Go!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

wow


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful, stunning work.


----------



## ejruprecht (Feb 24, 2011)

where can the pattern be found? this is just gorgeous!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Katpw said:


> Happy Anniversary


Thank You! We have had a good day!!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Just like all the other responses, it is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AlexColin said:


> I knitted most of this bedspread in the car while we were on vacation trips


Absolutely beautiful. Your bedrooms looks so calm and peaceful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AlexColin said:


> Except when i knitted two panels together, the rest is strips that I sewed together. It has been in the washing machine twice, and now I think I would like to open the seams and re sew. It was made from heavy crochet cotton making the bedspread very heavy. It took several years to complete as I knitted many projects and completed several cross stitch pictures while I was working on it. I'll try to find the pattern and post it. I saw the original In a home in Williamsburg and fell in love with the pattern. Thank you all for your compliments!


I've made a couple of bedspreads and the only problem I can see is that they are very heavy. I don't have mine anymore and unfortunately, didn't take any pictures.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Luv, luv, luv it ! Great job- perfect for the room!


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG! That is beautiful!!!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Absolutely stunning and I think this will be the most popular pattern requested this year so far. Please add me to the request list. Thank you.


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

I agree and please put me on your pattern list.


----------



## smetzg01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Plesse put me on your pattern list as well.


----------



## piddles (Jul 28, 2011)

It is beautiful. I to would like the pattern.


----------



## AUcrafter (Jun 23, 2012)

Didn't see that it was referenced on here but the pattern has been posted at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-160592-1.html

I think this may just become my next project 

Thanks for posting the pattern for all of us


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh so beautiful!!!!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

You are so talented. That is so beautiful. rlmayknit


----------



## sonya (Feb 16, 2012)

this is out of this world,wow wow


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! You sure have a lot of patience!


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh WOW WOW WOW . Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Ashhy (Feb 11, 2013)

This is gorgeous


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

Beutiful. Can you share the piece pattern done in diamond holes please.
Me too doing strips with cables but I love love yours.
S.A.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Look how many pages of comments your bedspread has generated - and well deserved.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Very gorgeous.....


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful job!! I love the intricate pattern!!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

That is amazzzzzzzzzzzing :-D


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

A work of knitting art! Beautifl.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

A work of art and a definite heirloom. Congratulations for sticking with it until finished. Thanks for posting photo. Patricia


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Amazingly beautiful! I hope my 365 Knitting Stitches A Year spread turns out half this pretty!

You should be proud! Nice job!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful- would win 1st. prize i bet if entered in a craft show.. love your bed as well !!


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

You can get the pattern here:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/5/26/1369557002103-bassett_hall___knitted_bedspreads.pdf


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

This is so beautiful. I have contemplated knitting it but it seems so daunting. How in the world did you know how much cotton yarn to order in the same dye lot? I would probably have to order it by the pound. Do you know how much your bedspread weighs? It is truly exceptional.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow,So Beautiful.Love the design pattern!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> :shock: WOWEEE now that is one amazing bedspread,
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

That is so incredible, what a beautiful bedspread, you must be so proud of yourself, such a big task and you did it beautifuly.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Oh my that is absolutely beautiful; nice job. Unfortunately, the one I saw was crocheted (?) and had color on either side of the center. I believe there was red, green and blue. Thank you for providing your lovely work though.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

This is an amazing piece of work ! You are a wonderful knitter. &#9829;


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

I agree with all the adjectives which have been used to describe your amazing work. We are really indebted to you for sharing.
Thank you & God bless you abundantly.


----------

